# Evolution of Photography?



## cgw (Apr 23, 2016)

The truth often hurts...

http://static.photo.net/attachments/bboard/00d/00dtJq-562486184.jpg


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 23, 2016)

You missed a step.


----------



## timor (Apr 23, 2016)

It is not the medium, it is the photographer. 
Large format - 50 000 photographers worldwide.
35 mmm - 0.5 billion
Digital - everyone
Number of good images - still the same.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 24, 2016)

My new camera only gets 8 exposures

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 24, 2016)

The Evolutionary Battle of the Sexes continues even in photography.


----------



## MaxHartman (May 2, 2016)

It more about the photographer. In today's generation, almost anyone with a mobile phone can be a 'photographer'. There's a skill needed to pull off an awesome picture from a digital standpoint. IMO, photographers who are more passionate about the hobby/activity will invest in the better quality cameras to ensure great photos


----------



## 480sparky (May 2, 2016)

gsgary said:


> My new camera only gets 8 exposures
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



So does mine.  They are:

1. Out of focus.
2. Stupid-high noisy ISO.
3. Crooked as Richard Nixon.
4. Pure white.
5. Motion Blur.
6. Wrong white balance.
7. Wrong depth of field.
8. Incorrect shutter speed.


----------



## timor (May 2, 2016)

480sparky said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > My new camera only gets 8 exposures
> ...


No kidding... I don't know, what to say. Shoot film... maybe ? Then the blame will be on you ?


----------



## 480sparky (May 2, 2016)

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



All mediums.


----------

